# Login problems please help!



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

Apologies if this is not the correct forum for posting login problems but it's driving me nuts! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can initially login (or so it says 'you have successfully logged in') but then still shows the login next to profile rather than 'logout'. I cannot post or view certain areas. I am using the wifes laptop right now and everything works fine. At least I know my username and password are ok and it must by my computers set up that is at fault. I have listed the TTF under accepted cookie sites in IE so I also know that it not that. What else can it be?? I have some nice pics to upload of a wheel refurb so any ideas would be most welcome!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Have a read of this...viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609
usually a cookie issue, remove cookies, shut down browser & login again, using .co.uk instead of .com
Hoggy.


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Mark1976 said:


> Apologies if this is not the correct forum for posting login problems but it's driving me nuts! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can initially login (or so it says 'you have successfully logged in') but then still shows the login next to profile rather than 'logout'. I cannot post or view certain areas. I am using the wifes laptop right now and everything works fine. At least I know my username and password are ok and it must by my computers set up that is at fault. I have listed the TTF under accepted cookie sites in IE so I also know that it not that. What else can it be?? I have some nice pics to upload of a wheel refurb so any ideas would be most welcome!


Yep same can only post using this iPad,I've given up on the main computer ....tried everything :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

There is def something wrong because my iphone will work for a few days or a few weeks and then poof password recovery time.

All I can guess is there is maybe a problem with the cookies expiring ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Had the prob after the upgrade months & months ago, followed instructions & never had a problem since, unless clicking a link when the poster had logged on using .com. Very few complaints now, so 99% of us can't be having probs,or Can they ? 
Hoggy.


----------

